# can I use my iMac as a external monitor for my xbox 360?



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I want to be able to play my vidya games on my iMacs goregous 24" 1080p screen sitting about 2 feet from my face versus my TV's descent 32" 480i Screen sitting about 6 feet from my face.

I was thinking of using the HDMI-to-mini display cable problem is I don't know how to make my iMac a monitor without turninng it on and loading the OS


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't be done.

Only the new 27" iMac supports video input on its Display Port and even then the other device has to be outputting video via a Display port also.


----------

